# ممكن اعد جنبك شوية؟



## سرجيوُس (16 أغسطس 2011)

[FONT=&quot]انا يسوع الناصرى ممكن اعد جنبك شوية واتكلم معاك؟​






   [FONT=&quot]انت ليه يا ابنى حزين وحاط ايدك على خدك [/FONT]





   [FONT=&quot]وانا قولت تعالو الى يا جميع المتعبين[/FONT]





   [FONT=&quot]لا تقف بعيد[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اقترب[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]دعنى اضمك الى حضنى[/FONT]





   [FONT=&quot]لا تقف بعيد[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اجلس واحكى معايا وقولى ايه الى مزعلك ومضيقكك[/FONT]





   [FONT=&quot]امسك ايدى [/FONT]يلا انا ماددة ليك





   [FONT=&quot]واتمشى معايا[/FONT]





   [FONT=&quot]خلينى احط ايدى على كتفك واحضنك[/FONT]






      [FONT=&quot]ولا تذهب وراء احد اخر[/FONT]





   [FONT=&quot]بل اتبع خطواتى[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]احساس عظيم اتمنى ان اشعر به[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فيا ليتنا نحارب ونجاهد لكى نصل الى تلك اللذة وهذة الاحساس[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بركة الرب فلتكن معكم جميعا[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]صلو من اجلى[/FONT]




 [FONT=&quot] سرجيوس[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## angil sky (16 أغسطس 2011)

*"قُدَّامَ الآلِهَةِ  							(الملائكة) أُرَنِّمُ لَكَ. أَسْجُدُ فِي هَيْكَلِ  							قُدْسِكَ، وَأَحْمَدُ اسْمَكَ عَلَى رَحْمَتِكَ  							وَحَقِّكَ"
 ( مز138: 1، 2)

الرب يباركك جميله
جدا ومعزيه
*​


----------



## السـامرية (16 أغسطس 2011)

*راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة راااااااااااااااائعة
تسلم ايديك بجد
*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (16 أغسطس 2011)

*جميله جدا ياسرجيوس تامل رائع​​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 أغسطس 2011)

روعه جدا دا شكرا
كل سنه وأنت طيب​


----------



## bosyguo (18 أغسطس 2011)

حلوة اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## شميران (18 أغسطس 2011)

جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ياسيرجيوس الرب ينور حياتك 
وشكرا لهذه الكلمات المؤثرة والرائعة


----------



## ramzy1913 (25 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## rana1981 (25 أغسطس 2011)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 أغسطس 2011)

الموضوع جميل بس للاسف  يوجد خطا فى الاملاء ممكن اعد جنبك والصواب اقعد


----------



## شميران (25 أغسطس 2011)

:Red_Heart_Balloon::Red_Heart_Balloon::Red_Heart_Balloon::Red_Heart_Balloon:
اجمل موضوع


----------



## جيلان (25 أغسطس 2011)

بجججد موضوع رااائع


----------



## سرجيوُس (26 أغسطس 2011)

الرب معكم اسعدنى مروركم وتشجيعكم
صلو من اجلى


----------



## سرجيوُس (26 أغسطس 2011)

> الموضوع جميل بس للاسف  يوجد خطا فى الاملاء ممكن اعد جنبك والصواب اقعد


انا اقصد اكتبة بالعامية بس لو حابب نغيرة نغيروة يا باشا
الرب معك


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مااحنك يالهى انت اللى عايز تقعد جنبى وتضمنى وانا اللى باخطء فى حقك كتير


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

[FONT=&quot]احساس عظيم اتمنى ان اشعر به[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فيا ليتنا نحارب ونجاهد لكى نصل الى تلك اللذة وهذة الاحساس[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بركة الرب فلتكن معكم جميعا[/FONT]

ليس لى سواك ياسيدى حياتى رضاك ياسيدى انت متكئى مرنم النفسى ياسيدى .

شكرا لك اخى الرب يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الرب معكم اسعدنى مروركم وتشجيعكم
صلو من اجلى


----------



## انريكي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جدا رائع

سلام المسيح معك دامن


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لمرورك انريكى
اتمنى ان يكون قد عجبكم الموضوع


----------

